# Picture sharing time!



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey, I love to see new mice so post away! Feel free to post other species of animal, too. Here
are some of my mice:
First Loosy, Agouti.








Frannie, recessive yellow.








Cookie, piebald.








Start, blue tan.








And i'm so sorry i just had to post this adorable pic of me squeezing the life out of this cricket for my bearded dragon Dexter to eat:


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, so sweet...even Dexter


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

hahahaha, makes me think of "bearded dragon playing on an ipod." youtube it, you'll smile.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

That was soo cute, thanks maybe i can train Dex to do that!


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

"adorable picture of me squeezing the life out of this cricket"

made me cackle xD

cute mice...just don;t squeeze the life out of them 

just kidding :lol:


----------

